# Spouse visa



## prisslypaul

Hello, 
I am from India and I got married recently and my husband has been residing in France since 2016. My husband has applied spouse visa for me at the OFII office in France. I need to know whether this is the right way or do we have to apply anything in India first. I also need to know in how much time the OFII will respond i.e. when will I get my visa
Thanks


----------



## BackinFrance

I suggest you contact the French Consulate in India.


----------



## BackinFrance

It is not a matter for OFii, you will need to apply from India via the French Consulate who can advise you on the required paperwork, so I hope you have followed my suggestion.


----------



## rucherap

prisslypaul said:


> Hello,
> I am from India and I got married recently and my husband has been residing in France since 2016. My husband has applied spouse visa for me at the OFII office in France. I need to know whether this is the right way or do we have to apply anything in India first. I also need to know in how much time the OFII will respond i.e. when will I get my visa
> Thanks


Hi prisslypaul, I am a Sri Lankan and my wife is in France since 2012. We are too have applied for family reunion visa from OFII and now waiting for predecture to do the vfp CdS visit. As far as I know, for your to join your husband as the spouse this procedure must be followed. 

According to the OFFI website, the spouse working in France must apply for family reunion visa. All details are in their website. The vfp CdS visit should be done within 6 months but I dont know how long will they actually take. My wife is in Provins and I hope the turn around time will be lesser than 6 months for her. 

Which district is your hundand located?

Happy to share any information I know.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just for reference, here is the OFII page for their Family Reunification information: Family reunification - Ofii
Not all of the relevant information is available in English.

It's actually a combination of applying to the OFII (to establish the "family reunification" requirements are being met) and working with the local embassy to secure the actual visa. But I believe the actual application for the visa needs to be made outside of France once the family reunification conditions are met.


----------



## rucherap

Bevdeforges said:


> Just for reference, here is the OFII page for their Family Reunification information: Family reunification - Ofii
> Not all of the relevant information is available in English.
> 
> It's actually a combination of applying to the OFII (to establish the "family reunification" requirements are being met) and working with the local embassy to secure the actual visa. But I believe the actual application for the visa needs to be made outside of France once the family reunification conditions are met.


Yes, you are correct. The question is the period taken for the process once the dossier has been posted to the OFII vs the confirmation from OFII to apply for the visa outside france. In this case India or Sri Lanka.


----------

